# Is eating bread fattening?



## Foodio (Jun 19, 2001)

Hi,
I heard it isn???t good to eat breads. I eat a lot of whole wheat bread, but I heard that bread in general puts unwanted weight on your body.

Is this true? 
Does anyone know where I can find info. on this?

Also, is it bad to eat bread before going to sleep? I heard it doesn???t digest quickly (and turns to fat) because you don???t do anything active while sleeping. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2001)

Eating bread does not make you fat. Eating more calories than you burn is what makes you gain fat.

As far as bread, it's carbohydrates, and if you're trying to lose weight or get lean, you want to keep your carb intake in check.

Eating carbs before bed is not something I recommend when you're trying to lose weight.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Foodio (Jun 19, 2001)

Hi Prince and others!



> Eating carbs before bed is not something I recommend when you're trying to lose weight.



Why don't you recommend doing this?

Thanks


----------



## dmiranda91 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, if you got a dieting program it is much better to eat a bread every morning than a rice. Like other member says eating a bread it is not make you fat it is little calories.


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2010)

Unlike Robert, I prefer to eat any carbs I consume in the evening. I get hungry after I eat them. This way, I go to sleep rather than overeating. 

To the OP - many people find wheat in particular messes with normal satiety signals - I'm one of 'em. I eat wheat, and my body just feels hungrier afterward. From there I can choose to remain hungry, or overeat. The wheat itself won't make me fat, but I assure you overeating does!


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 8, 2010)

Dmiranda I flat out disagree!  Where are you getting this idea from?  Plus there is no such thing as fattening. Calories in vs. calories out.   Plus, thanks(not) for the record bump....this thread was 9 years old!


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 8, 2010)

I enjoy bread served as a liquid. I consume it in the evening. I am not fat. I appreciate the high calories and it's wholesome goodness. 

In the mornings I prefer the opposite effect beans have. I take this in the form of a liquid as well.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I enjoy bread served as a liquid. I consume it in the evening. I am not fat. I appreciate the high calories and it's wholesome goodness.
> 
> In the mornings I prefer the opposite effect beans have. I take this in the form of a liquid as well.




why?  chuck norris?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2010)

This has got to be the most delayed threadbump ever. 9 years! I know people who were born in the interim.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

hoglander said:


> i enjoy bread served as a liquid. I consume it in the evening. I am not fat. I appreciate the high calories and it's wholesome goodness.
> 
> In the mornings i prefer the opposite effect beans have. I take this in the form of a liquid as well.




:d


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 9, 2010)

Beer is also know as liquid bread. Coffee is made from beans.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Beer is also know as liquid bread. Coffee is made from beans.



Oh, I gotcha....not so sure everybody else did.


----------



## Archangel. (Mar 10, 2010)

Foodio said:


> Hi,
> I heard it isn???t good to eat breads. I eat a lot of whole wheat bread, but I heard that bread in general puts unwanted weight on your body.
> 
> Is this true?
> ...



I feel bread isn't the best choice of carb. Whole wheat is the only way to go if you are going to eat it. I prefer oatmeal.


----------



## killernight (Mar 20, 2010)

I love to eat bread before going to bed but I know I should not eat it. What fasso?


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2010)

Archangel. said:


> I feel bread isn't the best choice of carb. Whole wheat is the only way to go if you are going to eat it. I prefer oatmeal.


Why do you feel this is the case, and why do you prefer whole wheat or oatmeal?


killernight said:


> I love to eat bread before going to bed but I know I should not eat it. What fasso?



Huh?


----------



## ceazur (Mar 20, 2010)

This thread was started when I was twelve FTW.


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2010)

Built said:


> Unlike Robert, I prefer to eat any carbs I consume in the evening. I get hungry after I eat them. This way, I go to sleep rather than overeating.



interesting.


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll note that I train at night, too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2010)

try lard:


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2010)

Lard's good stuff. Healthy natural fat that's excellent for frying.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 24, 2010)

awsome


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 24, 2010)

too much sugar in those bs weats


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 24, 2010)

If you were looking at optimized carb intake, stay as close to the original source as possible - i.e. oats, brown rice, barley, etc. Bread is processed. 

The other thing to watch for is gluten or wheat allergies - this is something that many people are not aware of. 

If you were to spend time eating bread while dieting, I'd probably stick w/ the non-gluten stuff like Ezekial bread.

RE: eating carbs at night - generally because they metabolize quickly you get the "zing" of a small sugar rush and then a crash. Personally I find it hard to sleep after a carb meal. Also because they were metabolized quickly, you're going that much longer w/ nothing in your system before your next meal (breakfast).

Fats, on the other hand, metabolize more slowly than carbs and you don't get the sugar rush. Further you also get another hour or two of food in your system until your next meal.


----------



## Built (Mar 24, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> If you were looking at optimized carb intake, stay as close to the original source as possible - i.e. oats, brown rice, barley, etc. Bread is processed.


That kinda depends on your purpose though, don't you think? I mean, I pretty much stick to white rice when I'm carbing up. I don't want all that fibre when I have to get in over a thousand grams of carb in a couple of days. <colonblow!>

Processed or not, starches are glucose polymers. Sometimes you want 'em fast. Sometimes, not so much. Put another way: if you're looking toward grains for the bulk of your micronutritional needs, you might want to reconsider your diet. 

My .02


sassy69 said:


> The other thing to watch for is gluten or wheat allergies - this is something that many people are not aware of.


NO KIDDING. This cannot be emphasized enough. So many people have trouble with gluten!


sassy69 said:


> If you were to spend time eating bread while dieting, I'd probably stick w/ the non-gluten stuff like Ezekial bread.


Ezekial isn't gluten free. I have a sister with Celiac and if she ate Ezekial bread she'd be in the hospital. It may be lower, but not free. Just to be clear, for those with Celiac who may be reading this. 


sassy69 said:


> RE: eating carbs at night - generally because they metabolize quickly you get the "zing" of a small sugar rush and then a crash.


They make me hungry and sleepy. If I eat 'em before bed, I sleep well and don't notice I'm hungry. Works perfectly. 


sassy69 said:


> Personally I find it hard to sleep after a carb meal. Also because they were metabolized quickly, you're going that much longer w/ nothing in your system before your next meal (breakfast
> 
> Fats, on the other hand, metabolize more slowly than carbs and you don't get the sugar rush. Further you also get another hour or two of food in your system until your next meal.



Longer periods between larger meals (ie intermittent fasting) can be a tremendously beneficial dietary pattern for such issues as protein synthesis and insulin sensitivity, so I see no particular advantage to your strategy.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 25, 2010)

Built;1981045


Longer periods between larger meals (ie intermittent fasting) can be a tremendously beneficial dietary pattern for such issues as protein synthesis and insulin sensitivity said:
			
		

> IF is a particular protocol that does specifically that - scheduled fasts & refeeds -  but if you're not doing that, the standard approach is small meals at short intervals,  based on the concept that your body metabolizes proteins, fats & carbs every 2-3 hrs. The overnight period doesn't always allow you to do that, but if your body is conditioned to it, keeping the period of depletion shorter fits in better.
> 
> Its fine to follow any one protocol, but I think if you try to apply different parts of protocols, you're not going to get the results you think you're going to get. Just like if you're doing "low carb" but not low enough to go into ketosis, but too low to have enough carb as your primary energy source.  Everything has a purpose and no one says any one way is right or wrong, but mixing a bunch of different ones won't really work.


----------



## Marat (Mar 25, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> the standard approach is small meals at short intervals,  based on the concept that your body metabolizes proteins, fats & carbs every 2-3 hrs.



While this approach is very much ubiquitius at some point in nearly every bodybuilder's career --- it just isn't backed by science. 

Whether an individual eats twice a day or seven times a week, it has no effect on one's metabolic rate --- one's basal metabolism is constant (1,2). Additionally, any effects due to the thermic effect of food would be irrelevant in regards to meal frequency. Eating 6 small meals makes 6 small fires, eating 3 large meals makes 3 large fires; either way, as long as total calories are constant, you are making the same amount of fire at the end of the day. 

While eating six times a day may be comfortable for some, holding everything else constant, their results will be identical to anyone who eats twice a day. 

(1)  Verboeket-Van De Venne WPHG, et al. Effect of the pattern of food intake on human energy metabolism. British Journal of Nutrition 1993; 70:103-115

(2) Bellisle F, et al. Meal Frequency and energy balance. British Journal of Nutrition 1997;, 77: (Suppl. 1) s57-s70


here's a thread with some more links, many of them pertain to fat loss more so then perhaps muscle gain. Either way, it amounts to the same idea:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/107605-help-me-right-quick.html


Oh, like half of that is taken from Eat Stop Eat by Brad Pilon. Definitely worth a read.


----------



## dawn01 (Mar 25, 2010)

No. Bread is NOT fattening.
Bread is one of the ESSENTIAL FOODS in a healthy weight loss plan.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 25, 2010)

dawn01 said:


> No. Bread is NOT fattening.
> Bread is one of the ESSENTIAL FOODS in a healthy weight loss plan.



Why?


----------



## Marat (Mar 26, 2010)

dawn01 said:


> Bread is one of the ESSENTIAL FOODS in a healthy weight loss plan.



Referring to carbohydrates in general, not only are they not 'essential', they are not required for normal function. However, many individuals do feel comfortable with carbohydrates in their diet.


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2010)

dawn01 said:


> No. Bread is NOT fattening.
> Bread is one of the ESSENTIAL FOODS in a healthy weight loss plan.



Sure it is. All those essential carbohydrates... oh wait - there are none. 

WTF?


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 26, 2010)

dawn01 said:


> No. Bread is NOT fattening.
> Bread is one of the ESSENTIAL FOODS in a healthy weight loss plan.



The only way I see bread being part of a "healthy weight loss plan" is that it stays close to the typical diet that most people eat - so it implies that if you alter things like removing the really shitty foods from your diet (desserts, high fat, high sugar) and keep your portions to something reasonable, you can make progress because its an easier adjustment to an existing lifestyle. Most people fail when they "go on a diet" because its not a lifestyle so, even of they do get results, they will disappear as soon as they "go off the diet". 

But in terms of essential and not fattening.. don't think so.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 26, 2010)

During my carb up days, I routinely consume maybe 6-8 bagels and 1/4 loaf of wheat bread in a two day span. Not to mention about another pound of pasta. I'm consitantly losing bodyfat every week.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> During my carb up days, I routinely consume maybe 6-8 bagels and 1/4 loaf of wheat bread in a two day span. Not to mention about another pound of pasta. I'm consitantly losing bodyfat every week.



Personally I can think of ohhh so many other better sources of carb. But for anyone in this conversation, the answer is going to depend on what your goals are. I've been in contest mode for nearly 10 yrs. I consider bread to be a shitty source of carbs, but on rare occasion is a really nice treat like if I'm out at a good steak house or something. But as a staple, I don't like it. I also think many people are affected by gluten allergies and don't even know it.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 27, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Personally I can think of ohhh so many other better sources of carb. But for anyone in this conversation, the answer is going to depend on what your goals are. I've been in contest mode for nearly 10 yrs. I consider bread to be a shitty source of carbs, but on rare occasion is a really nice treat like if I'm out at a good steak house or something. But as a staple, I don't like it. I also think many people are affected by gluten allergies and don't even know it.


 
Agreed. I can think of plenty more better carb sources too. But when you have to shovel in 1000 grams in 24 hours, while keeping pro and fat to a minimum... bread and pasta are a must.


----------



## killernight (Mar 27, 2010)

To make a good bread I use the bread maker, today I made bread seed with oatmeal and 2 egg whites. It was a wonder to keep up with peanut butter.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

killernight said:


> To make a good bread I use the bread maker, today I made bread seed with oatmeal and 2 egg whites. It was a wonder to keep up with peanut butter.



Why, that's....wonderful.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Agreed. I can think of plenty more better carb sources too. But when you have to shovel in 1000 grams in 24 hours, while keeping pro and fat to a minimum... bread and pasta are a must.



Especially sesame seed bagels and everything bagels.  Oh and ciabatta bread.


----------



## CharFitIns (May 25, 2010)

Archangel. said:


> I feel bread isn't the best choice of carb. Whole wheat is the only way to go if you are going to eat it. I prefer oatmeal.



Bread is a good choice of carb, its a complex carb like rice, pasta, porridge, cerals.
Junk carbs would be sweets cakes ect.
I wouldnt eat more than two slices a day.



Good tip for everyone, spicey food (especially chilli) boosts the metabolic rate by 50% for up to three hours aftr eating so get those spices on the go :]


----------



## PushAndPull (May 25, 2010)

CharFitIns said:


> Bread is a good choice of carb, its a complex carb like rice, pasta, porridge, cerals.
> Junk carbs would be sweets cakes ect.
> I wouldnt eat more than two slices a day.
> 
> ...



Wow, you really need to do some research. 
Try the google machine and read the stickies.


----------



## danzik17 (May 25, 2010)

CharFitIns said:


> Bread is a good choice of carb, its a complex carb like rice, pasta, porridge, cerals.
> Junk carbs would be sweets cakes ect.
> I wouldnt eat more than two slices a day.
> 
> ...



I just ate a jar of jalapenos and washed it down with some hot sauce.  I hope to wake up 6 pounds lighter!


----------



## CharFitIns (May 26, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Wow, you really need to do some research.
> Try the google machine and read the stickies.



As a fitness instructor who specialises in nutrition im pretty confident in what i tell people, i know each slice will contain around 120 calories but the other benifits from it means i would defo put bread in my meal plans,  not everyday and not more than 2 slices. also everything tastes better in a samwhich and what the point of having a diet that you dont enjoy.

Carbs are the fastest form of energy and having good glycogen stores make you have a great energy source for workout.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 26, 2010)

CharFitIns said:


> As a fitness instructor who specialises in nutrition im pretty confident in what i tell people, i know each slice will contain around 120 calories but the other benifits from it means i would defo put bread in my meal plans,  not everyday and not more than 2 slices. also everything tastes better in a samwhich and what the point of having a diet that you dont enjoy.
> 
> Carbs are the fastest form of energy and having good glycogen stores make you have a great energy source for workout.



If you're a fitness instructor, then I feel sorry for your clients.

Brown rice should be considered a complex carb and white rice is should not.
Most breads you would find in a grocery store are not complex carbs but refined crap.
Likewise, most pastas should be considered simple not complex.

The refining process, takes what was slow digesting complex carbs and turns it into rapidly digesting carbs, devoid of it's fiber,vitamins, and minerals. The fact that you didn't make this *basic* distinction in your advice shows your ignorance in the subject.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 26, 2010)

CharFitIns said:


> Good tip for everyone, spicey food (especially chilli) boosts the metabolic rate by 50% for up to three hours aftr eating so get those spices on the go :]



And lets not get started on this ridiculous statement.


----------



## Built (May 26, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Brown rice should be considered a complex carb and white rice is should not.


They are both excellent choices for complex carbohydrate. 


PushAndPull said:


> Most breads you would find in a grocery store are not complex carbs but refined crap.


If it's a starch, it's a complex carb. Period. 


PushAndPull said:


> Likewise, most pastas should be considered simple not complex.


All pastas, like all breads, are starches and thus complex carbs. 


PushAndPull said:


> The refining process, takes what was slow digesting complex carbs and turns it into rapidly digesting carbs, devoid of it's fiber,vitamins, and minerals.


Which, sometimes (read: carbups) is exactly what you want.

Simple carbs are sugars, such as glucose (dextrose).

Complex carbs are glucose polymers - that is to say, starches. Oatmeal, white or brown rice, white or whole wheat (bread, pasta), white or sweet potatoes, cornmeal, cornstarch - all are complex carbs. 

My only issue with grain-foods is gluten. Some of us have trouble with gluten. I'm one of 'em.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 26, 2010)

Built said:


> They are both excellent choices for complex carbohydrate. .



Completely disagree, white rice is crap and not nearly as filling or as healthy as brown.



Built said:


> If it's a starch, it's a complex carb. Period.
> 
> All pastas, like all breads, are starches and thus complex carbs.
> 
> ...



No shit. Thanks for the definition. My point was that refined food lacks vitamins, minerals, and fiber. It will digest much faster than it's unrefined counterpart. It's basically empty calories just like sugars.


----------



## Built (May 26, 2010)

Built said:


> They are both excellent choices for complex carbohydrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This reason you mention, that it is not as filling as brown, is precisely the reason I prefer it for carbups. It's just too damned unpleasant to shovel in 600g of carb from brown rice in one day. 

Also, it clears my system faster - when I'm looking to get back into ketosis after a carbup, or even after something like a preworkout carb-meal, I want something that get into my blood stream, does the job, and gets out. Usually I'll go directly to straight dextrose for this purpose. Next best for me is white rice. Slower carb choices can take too long to clear my system to be useful for this application.

Keep in mind, I think of carbohydrate as an ergogenic aid and occasional recreational cheat. I look to meat, vegetables, nuts and berrries for my nutritional needs. 

Even the most nutrient-dense carb-choice pales when compared with vegetables and meat. I'm pretty sure you'll find very few bodybuilders who are looking to grain foods to form the bulk of their nutrition. Unless this is you, your choice of white vs brown rice is pretty much a matter of personal preference, and of course, application. 

It's all about how the whole picture turns out, not the individual food choice. You have to look at diet as a whole, and in context. 



Built said:


> If it's a starch, it's a complex carb. Period.
> 
> All pastas, like all breads, are starches and thus complex carbs.
> 
> ...


That may have been what you meant, but that wasn't what you wrote:


PushAndPull said:


> Brown rice should be considered a complex carb and white rice is should not.
> Most breads you would find in a grocery store are not complex carbs but refined crap.
> Likewise, most pastas should be considered simple not complex.



Peace.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 26, 2010)

Built said:


> This reason you mention, that it is not as filling as brown, is precisely the reason I prefer it for carbups. It's just too damned unpleasant to shovel in 600g of carb from brown rice in one day.
> 
> Also, it clears my system faster - when I'm looking to get back into ketosis after a carbup, or even after something like a preworkout carb-meal, I want something that get into my blood stream, does the job, and gets out. Usually I'll go directly to straight dextrose for this purpose. Next best for me is white rice. Slower carb choices can take too long to clear my system to be useful for this application.
> 
> ...



Agreed, I shouldn't have used words like "considered" because that's my opinion, there still technically complex carbs.

As far as the brown rice being more healthy than white rice, it's not an opinion it's fact.

As far as the carb-up goes, I don't practice it. I do know this, if your diet is lacking vitamins, minerals and fiber then it's an unhealthy diet, period. Obviously there is many sources to get these, but I think if someone recommending people eat empty calories, it's negligent not to mention that they are going to have to make it up somewhere else in there diet.

Peace


----------



## Built (May 26, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what exactly is the nutritional difference between white and brown rice?

(for the record, I prefer the taste of brown rice, but I eat so little of it anyway, and it takes so damned long to cook, I rarely bother)


----------



## PushAndPull (May 26, 2010)

Built said:


> Out of curiosity, what exactly is the nutritional difference between white and brown rice?
> 
> (for the record, I prefer the taste of brown rice, but I eat so little of it anyway, and it takes so damned long to cook, I rarely bother)



Thought this summed it up nicely. 
Brown rice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm always of the opinion, people don't know the half of it, so there's no telling what's your missing. In a 100 years the typical multi-vitamin could look a lot different.


----------



## Built (May 26, 2010)

Let me put it another way - how much brown rice do you eat daily?


----------



## PushAndPull (May 26, 2010)

The irony, that I actually perfer the taste of white rice, where you perfer brown hasn't escaped me.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 26, 2010)

Built said:


> Let me put it another way - how much brown rice do you eat daily?



When I do make a batch, I usually eat a single medium sized bowl maybe 2-4 times a week. I don't always make it though, but I make up for it in other stables in my diet.


----------



## Built (May 26, 2010)

That wikipedia entry lists this:

_Brown rice and white rice have similar amounts of calories, carbohydrates, and protein. The main differences between the two forms of rice lie in processing and nutritional content.

When only the outermost layer of a grain of rice (the husk) is removed, brown rice is produced. To produce white rice, the next layers underneath the husk (the bran layer and the germ) are removed, leaving mostly the starchy endosperm.

Several vitamins and dietary minerals are lost in this removal and the subsequent polishing process. A part of these missing nutrients, such as vitamin B1, vitamin B3, and iron are sometimes added back into the white rice making it "enriched", as food suppliers in the US are required to do by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). [1]

One mineral not added back into white rice is magnesium; one cup (195 grams) of cooked long grain brown rice contains 84 mg of magnesium while one cup of white rice contains 19 mg.

When the bran layer is removed to make white rice, the oil in the bran is also removed. Rice bran oil may help lower LDL cholesterol.[2]

Among other key sources of nutrition lost are small amounts of fatty acids and fiber.

In addition to having greater nutritional value, brown rice is also said to be less constipating than white rice._​

The USDA nutrient database is a  real gem. Forgive the formatting, I have yet to make a nice table show up properly.

I ran a comparison of 100g raw white and raw brown rice. Either case provides roughly 80g of carb, which is more carbohydrate than I'd generally consume in an entire day. 

I subtracted brown - white

Proximates	0	100g raw white	100g raw brown	Difference of brown - white
Vitamin K (phylloquinone)	mcg	0.10	1.90	1.8
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol)	mg	0.11	1.20	1.1
Sucrose	g	0.08	0.85	0.8
Sugars, total	g	0.12	0.85	0.7
Fatty acids, total polyunsaturated	g	0.18	1.04	0.9
Magnesium, Mg	mg	25.00	143.00	118.0
Choline, total	mg	5.80	30.70	24.9
Fatty acids, total monounsaturated	g	0.21	1.06	0.9
Total lipid (fat)	g	0.66	2.92	2.3
Manganese, Mn	mg	1.09	3.74	2.7
Fatty acids, total saturated	g	0.18	0.58	0.4
Vitamin B-6	mg	0.16	0.51	0.3
Phosphorus, P	mg	115.00	333.00	218.0
Fiber, total dietary	g	1.30	3.50	2.2
Folate, food	mcg	8.00	20.00	12.0
Ash	g	0.64	1.53	0.9
Potassium, K	mg	115.00	223.00	108.0
Riboflavin	mg	0.05	0.09	0.0
Zinc, Zn	mg	1.09	2.02	0.9
Selenium, Se	mcg	15.10	23.40	8.3
Pantothenic acid	mg	1.01	1.49	0.5
Sodium, Na	mg	5.00	7.00	2.0
Copper, Cu	mg	0.22	0.28	0.1
Tyrosine	g	0.24	0.30	0.1
Tryptophan	g	0.08	0.10	0.0
Niacin	mg	4.19	5.09	0.9
Glycine	g	0.33	0.39	0.1
Histidine	g	0.17	0.20	0.0
Lysine	g	0.26	0.30	0.0
Glutamic acid	g	1.39	1.62	0.2
Threonine	g	0.26	0.29	0.0
Alanine	g	0.41	0.46	0.1
Leucine	g	0.59	0.66	0.1
Protein	g	7.13	7.94	0.8
Proline	g	0.34	0.37	0.0
Aspartic acid	g	0.67	0.74	0.1
Serine	g	0.38	0.41	0.0
Isoleucine	g	0.31	0.34	0.0
Phenylalanine	g	0.38	0.41	0.0
Valine	g	0.44	0.47	0.0
Methionine	g	0.17	0.18	0.0
Energy	kJ	1527.00	1548.00	21.0
Energy	kcal	365.00	370.00	5.0
Arginine	g	0.59	0.60	0.0
Carbohydrate, by difference	g	79.95	77.24	-2.7
Water	g	11.62	10.37	-1.3
Calcium, Ca	mg	28.00	23.00	-5.0
Thiamin	mg	0.58	0.40	-0.2
Cystine	g	0.15	0.10	-0.1
Iron, Fe	mg	4.31	1.47	-2.8
Folate, total	mcg	231.00	20.00	-211.0
Folate, DFE	mcg_DFE	387.00	20.00	-367.0


There is a LOT more vitamin K in brown than white - 18 times as much in fact.  (Dietary need for vitamin K is 80 mcg according to wikipedia Reference Daily Intake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, 1.8mcg difference; )
There is also about ten times the vitamin E (Vitamin E RDI: 30 IU), 1.09mg difference



five times the magnesium (Magnesium RDI: 400mg), 118mg difference
four times the choline (choline has no established RDI), 24.9mg difference


more than twice the manganese (Manganese RDI: 2mg), 2.655mg difference

twice the B6 (B6 RDI: 2mg), 0.345mg difference
twice the phosporous (Phosphorus RDI: 1000mg), 218mg difference
70% more fibre (Usual Fibre guideline is 25g daily), 2.2g difference
and 50% more folate (Folate RDI: 400 mcg), 12mcg difference


Note the comparison to the admittedly low RDI. Not a huge additional improvement to be had - so unless you're really relying upon rice for the majority of your nutrition, hardly a concern.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 26, 2010)

It's not just the rice. It's all the refined foods in your diet.


----------



## Built (May 26, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> It's not just the rice. It's all the refined foods in your diet.




See, that's my point exactly. 

It's not just the white rice. 

It's your entire intake of all foods.

If your diet provides you with what you require, and you still have the calories to spend, it won't matter AT ALL if you consume these extras from white or from brown.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 26, 2010)

Built said:


> See, that's my point exactly.
> 
> It's not just the white rice.
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree. But to classify these refined foods as good carbs as was her original statement is incorrect. These are carbs yes, and yes a little top romen isn't going to hurt you as long as you can take the calories/sodium, but then again a little candy isn't going to kill you either, but lets not pretend it's healthy.

GoodNite


----------



## MDR (May 27, 2010)

Interesting discussion.  I tend to get stuck in dietary ruts.  I eat brown rice and tuna, broiled chicken breast with red potatoes and zero calorie butter and veggies.  I have a rice steamer, and use it every few days.  i cook 1/2 dozen chicken breasts at once, and always have potatoes on hand in the fridge.  I like supplementing fats in my protein shakes so I have control over the amount of intake.  I could go on, but you get the idea.  I think most of this is just born out of a very busy schedule.  Also, my wife is a strict vegetarian, so I often eat some of whatever she makes, along with some protein.  Anyway, I write down everything and keep track of everything I consume.  Seems to keep me on track.  I know I should work on variety, but it does seem to be a constant struggle.


----------



## CharFitIns (May 27, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> If you're a fitness instructor, then I feel sorry for your clients.
> 
> Brown rice should be considered a complex carb and white rice is should not.
> Most breads you would find in a grocery store are not complex carbs but refined crap.
> ...



A simple carb = sugar

A Complex carb = Starch

this is BASIC bioligy.
Don't patrionise me i have a exercise, nutrition and health sciences degree and i know what i am talking about.


----------



## Built (May 27, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Yes, I agree. But to classify these refined foods as good carbs as was her original statement is incorrect. These are carbs yes, and yes a little top romen isn't going to hurt you as long as you can take the calories/sodium, but then again a little candy isn't going to kill you either, but lets not pretend it's healthy.
> 
> GoodNite



I know it's galling to think of, but white rice is a good carb and fruit juice is, under most circumstances, a "bad" carb.

The difference comes from fructose. Fructose interferes with the normal satiety pattern that follows carbohydrate ingestion. 

White rice, because it degrades into glucose, is thus a good carb. Fruit juice, because it is composed of various sugars, many of release fructose upon digestion, is a bad carb. 

I have a LOT more to say on this if you're interested, but white rice is an excellent choice of peri-workout carbohydrate. It's generally non-allergenic, it is mostly glucose polymers, palatable, easy to prepare, and effective.


----------



## Ginger1961 (May 27, 2010)

I'm no fitness expert BUT I have tried every diet known to man and woman and from my experience if I want to keep the spare tire off and my ass fitting in my jeans, I stay the eff away from bread.  I tried an experiment with it not once but twice (just in case the first time was a fluke) stayed on my regular eating plan and maintained my weight consistantly - added bread twice a day but subtracted two similar portions of oatmeal - approximately 120 cals.  So I was taking in the exact amount of calories.  RESULT after two weeks -> I gained a spare tire and five pounds = nuff sed!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

CharFitIns said:


> A simple carb = sugar
> 
> A Complex carb = Starch
> 
> ...


 
 . . but you can't spell 'biology'


----------



## PushAndPull (May 27, 2010)

CharFitIns said:


> Don't patrionise me i have a exercise, nutrition and health sciences degree and i know what i am talking about.



Wow, alright then, i'm sure you won't have any problem providing some studies to back this statement.



CharFitIns said:


> Good tip for everyone, spicey food (especially chilli) boosts the metabolic rate by 50% for up to three hours aftr eating so get those spices on the go :]


----------



## PushAndPull (May 27, 2010)

Built said:


> I know it's galling to think of, but white rice is a good carb and fruit juice is, under most circumstances, a "bad" carb.
> 
> The difference comes from fructose. Fructose interferes with the normal satiety pattern that follows carbohydrate ingestion.
> 
> ...



Sure, i'll check out some reads ya got.


----------



## jmorrison (May 27, 2010)

CharFitIns said:


> A simple carb = sugar
> 
> A Complex carb = Starch
> 
> ...



And yet you misspell 'biology' and 'patronize'.  Maybe english wasn't part of the curriculum.

I will pay you in sweaty man-hugs if you can show me one iota of evidence that eating chili can increase my metabolism by 50% for 3 hours.  And I give the best sweaty man-hugs around.


----------



## sassy69 (May 27, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> And yet you misspell 'biology' and 'patronize'.  Maybe english wasn't part of the curriculum.
> 
> I will pay you in sweaty man-hugs if you can show me one iota of evidence that eating chili can increase my metabolism by 50% for 3 hours.  And I give the best sweaty man-hugs around.





That offer is hard to pass up!


----------



## Built (May 28, 2010)

I require vids of said sweaty man-hugs. 

Push and pull,  you and I appear to be coming at the rice thing from different angles. 

Is brown more nutritious? Absolutely. Does this matter? That depends. 

If you're a whole-food vegan and derive more than half your daily calories from rice, then yes, it's important.

If you're a non-athlete who is trying to avoid becoming obese by eating foods that are more filling, then again, brown rice might be more helpful than white. IMO you should still be looking toward meat and veg for most of your calories, but there you have it. 

If you're a well-nourished bodybuilder using rice as an appropriate carbohydrate choice, either will do. You aren't getting much of your nutrition from rice anyway. You've got so much surplus, the smidgen of extra fibre and the odd micronutrient you're getting from the brown might not be worth the bother. If you're a hardgainer and have trouble getting in enough calories, stick with white rice - it's less filling. If you're dieting and trying to feel fuller, use the brown. 

The satiety one feels after a meal is referred to as postprandial satiety. In normally insulin-sensitive people (ie young males who have never been fat), postprandial satiety is high after a carbohydrate meal - the insulin response triggers this satiety response, leptin comes up, ghrelin goes down, and you feel fed. 

Here's the kicker: we used to look at high-GI foods as the bad guys. This meant that frustose was considered a healthy choice, since it barely registers an insulin response. Sounds good, right? Except that in healthy normals, that very same insulin response stimulates satiety. Eat something with fructose in it, and that ordinary insulin response is blunted, and the satiety response is impaired. This means that a diet high in fructose can make even a healthy-normal overeat, since the normal satiety response that says "okay, dude, you can stop eating now" doesn't kick in with the insulin response. 

Thus a "good" carb is a carb that has little or no fructose in it. 

Rice - brown OR white - has little or no fructose. 

Table sugar, fruit, fruit juice, and soda pop contains fructose. Thus fruit juice is a "bad" carb, just like any of the other fructose-containing choices. 

One of my favourite post workout carbs is kheer, an Indian style rice pudding, that I make with white rice, skim milk and dextrose. 

Got Built? » Kheer – it’s not just for bodybuilders anymore…

Works a charm - good carbohydrate, virtually no fructose, very low fat, perfect.


----------



## jmorrison (May 28, 2010)

Built said:


> I require vids of said sweaty man-hugs.



You will have to settle for a pic.  I am the obviously straight one who is not being at all awkward.


----------



## JOSEF RAKICH (May 28, 2010)

Calorie in VS Calorie out.


----------



## andy shaw (Jun 8, 2010)

Breads in general are healthy to eat especially if you don't put some jam or spreads on it. Whole wheat bread is very good for the body because it contains lots of fiber which is necessary for good digestion and detoxification.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2010)

There are far better sources of fibre than wheat. 

Eat it it you like it.


----------



## fatgit (Jul 15, 2012)

Keeping this thread alive for generations to come.
I love bread and the world and its dog knows its not fattening its the globs of butter we put on it that is.

Finding an alternative to butter is almost impossible. Every supermarket in the UK has shelves and shelves of butter alternatives promising this or that but on inspection of the fine print on the packets you see fat content that is always near 30% or higher. And the taste ?  YUK!

I try and kid myself by only putting a smear of butter on my toast in the morning but I end up having several slices.
NOT GOOD.

But I love bread !!!!!
The person that creates a butter alternative that does not taste of chemical waste and has zero fat will make a fortune.

This thread must not be allowed to die because it saves loaves.


----------



## SFW (Jul 15, 2012)

Im eAting pancakes right fuckn now!

3 days in a row. Am i getting fat? No. Im getting super swoll and moor aesthetic. 

Wtf was i thinking on this paleo shit? Huh? FUCKING ANSWER ME


----------



## squigader (Jul 15, 2012)

What a ridiculous bump...


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 15, 2012)

https://www.highproteinbread.com/


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 15, 2012)

IIRC correctly, i read somewhere that most people are actually allergic to gluten and don't realize it.. as a result, their intestines/GI tract/whatever becomes inflamed which would broaden the gut in a superficial way


----------



## lee111s (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm one of those people  Since I cut out gluten I look and feel so much better!


----------



## desmorris (Jul 16, 2012)

I never heard this thing that eating bread can cause you fat or make you fat. I have seen people who are gaining weight start taking bread . It's low carb diet.


----------



## Arra (Jul 16, 2012)

fatgit said:


> Keeping this thread alive for generations to come.
> I love bread and the world and its dog knows its not fattening its the globs of butter we put on it that is.
> 
> Finding an alternative to butter is almost impossible. Every supermarket in the UK has shelves and shelves of butter alternatives promising this or that but on inspection of the fine print on the packets you see fat content that is always near 30% or higher. And the taste ?  YUK!
> ...


No one macronutrient makes us fat. Otherwise the Massai who drink blood, milk, and eat tons of meat would be obese- you know, instead of tall and thin?


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 1, 2012)

i don't think so.....


----------

